

Couchdproxy: simple proxy to ease hosting of multiple couchdb behind one IP - barredo
http://github.com/benoitc/couchdbproxy

======
geuis
So why this instead of an existing load balancer?

~~~
fizx
I think the point is that like mysqlproxy, it does (or will) understand the
protocol enough to do some intelligent rewriting, smart health checks, etc.

